# Keep an eye out for this guy



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

In your holiday travels and for those who live out by Fargo, keep an eye out for this guy. He is a very nice man that I was able to help out yesterday in his quest to get to Fargo. It appears that the dog is very well fed and VERY loved.

When I spoke to him I told him that anyone that takes such good care of their pet when they are that down on their luck deserves a little help. He told me that I had it all wrong, he said that the dog is the one who takes care of him.

If you see him, even if you can't help him, give him a little wave.

http://bismarcktribune.mycapture.co...&image=21651089&event=657370&CategoryID=23287


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw that guy last week when coming home from a hunting trip! I laughed at his sign, Not lazy, not crazy, just ugly :lol: Thought it was original, I didn't notice the dog though.


----------



## devo1123 (Dec 20, 2008)

looks like a nice guy.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Take an average traffic light at the freeway off ramp. Light times tend to run around 30-60 seconds. In that short amount of time, a panhandler can pick up a couple dollars, if hes lucky. Now imagine every 2 minutes someone hands you a dollar, or two, I saw a guy in cadillac give a guy on the corner $5 last week. Just imagine that for a second, let it sink in.

Im a hard working dude, I actually like to be busy, it helps the time go by. What I can't understand is the ignorance of the average everyday citizen thinking these guys are actually in a bad way. Recent enlightenment/research on my part, and a little bit of common sense will tell you that these guys make money...not petty change either, im talking big dollars.

The average panhandler on a freeway off ramp, with a time interval of 30 seconds on a stop light, can bring in around $100-300 a day, working an 8 hour shift. Multiply that by 52 weeks in a year and you can see just how quickly these guys can make money. 100-300 a day, can you imagine that? Im curious to know why it took me so long to find my calling, I mean come on, I like to be lazy also, and I have some nice ripped up jeans and ratty t-shirts, heck, I have a hole in the sole of my shoe as I type this. I could use money (esp around this time of the year) just as much as the next guy. Do you see me out on the corner? Im actually considering it, I mean, I could use 100-300 a day for not doing anything but smiling and holding a paper sign.

So im passing this on to you, in case you are giving these guys money. You are being scammed, IN A BIG WAY! Remember that a good majority of panhandlers make a living off of your stupidity, and utter generosity. Meanwhile in a 3rd world country far far away from your $200K home, a little child is dying of thirst because our corporate global controlling economy and big businesses won't offer water to people who really need it.

If you want to make a difference this year, please consider some local charities.

Habitat for Humanity
covenanthouse.org
Red cross
and any other local charity in your area. These are the real homeless people you see on the streets, these are people with major health and psychological problems, people who CAN'T ask for money. Please remember this the next time you give your money to someone panhandling.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Did you cut and paste that all by yourself VC hunter?

:lol:

A buck every two minutes or so..?? Highly doubt it here in ND.

Granted, there are probably those out there who are abusing peoples generosity, but I think this might be the time of the year to give this guy the benefit of the doubt. :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> but I think this might be the time of the year to give this guy the benefit of the doubt. :wink:


E,
Did you look at him? I think he might be santa!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

My question,is he really a Vet?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

why in the hell does it matter if he is a vet? I am and i still have a job. I watched a 2 man hobo team that frequents one of the off ramps in boise idaho a while back counting money in the truckstop diner and they didnt have chump change. it was hundreds of dollars. it makes me sick when people put on some camo they found in a trash can or wherever and put a sign up that says i am a vet. it is just stupid. if you do ever decide to donate to their cause offer them a cheeseburger or take them to the mission i have had many a bum get ****** off at me cause they want your money not food.


----------



## BuckdownBen (Nov 13, 2008)

his name wasn't Madoff? I don't understand how they can let that guy have any type of freedom whatsoever. scammers.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

VC hunter has a point. but how many of the hobos actually do that? its a judgement call. you do whatever you feel is right. if u wanna give the guy money, do it. if u dont think he is for real then dont do it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the idea of offering them a ride to a place to buy their dinner. If they are offended, which would lead one to believe thay have less than honorable intentions, I would suggest politics to them instead. Because anyone who could look into another's eyes while lying like a rug to play on their sympathies certainly would succeed in congress !!!!!!!

Afterall, the biggest difference between one type of scammer and the one's we pay $160,000 a year is that the best ones wear suits instead of tattered camo!!!!!! :eyeroll:

But for the record and on the subject, I would rather waste $5 than wrongly assume a vet was a fake. :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

quote: " i have had many a bum get ticked off at me cause they want your money not food."

Yeh right,I bet you've offered food to hundreds.Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that there are plenty of scammers are out there, but have a little faith and belief. I am not saying nor did I imply that everyone should give everything to every hitchhiker. Research was done on this particular guy and all signs point to this ONE being legitimate.

Rest assured, those who deserve will get what it coming to them.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

"If you give a cup of water in my name........"


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> I agree that there are plenty of scammers are out there, but have a little faith and belief. I am not saying nor did I imply that everyone should give everything to every hitchhiker. Research was done on this particular guy and all signs point to this ONE being legitimate.
> 
> Rest assured, those who deserve will get what it coming to them.


It was kind of you L2H.

Indeed there are plenty of people scamming the kind hearts of people, especially around the holidays. But, there are also many people who need a kind hand and the benefit of the doubt. A couple bucks is nothing to lose if it is in fact a scam, but its a lot to that man or anyone who really needs it. Live your life as total sceptics and i am sure you will miss the the whole spirit of giving.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

This summer in the exact same spot there was a guy with a dog that claimed to be a vet that was doing the same thing. He looked to be very capable of working mind you. Any way the wife tells me to give the guy some money. I'm sure the dog had something to do with it. So I give the guy 5 bucks. The next day at work this begger comes up in a conversation A guy on our crew that hangs out at O'briens Sports Bar tells me this guy that was begging for money at the intersection came in there and was playing BlackJack and pull tabs.

Never again. uke:


----------



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

VC started out so well with succinct arguments as to why not to support the panhandlers. I was right with ya Bro. To support these people is 99 % of the time a real mistake. I have no clue as to the legitimacy of this individual. In the Portland area in 2003 or so there was a guy that made $300.00 a day while living in a 250 K house in the west hills. He would drive his BMW into the city and change into his BUM clothes and go to work. VC. had the right idea that there is a scam going on. In Oregon there are gangs of Bums that control the best corners. They will rent them out to workers if they will split the take. Usually they are Meth Heads, Alcoholics or other drug addicts. When they are handed CASH, their behavior is being reinforced. It all sounded so great and THEN! You start the party line BS Blame America First   with the Corporate Global Controlling crap. I could have fell out of my chair. You started out with Conservative values and ended up with a Liberal ending. Give to a Charity and you will feel better. Talking about a scam, I know that two of the ones that you list will never get a thin dime from me. I donate to Catholic Relief Services and designate where the monies are spent. This summer I sent $100.00 in my daughters names to Texas after the Hurricane. I know it wasn't much money, but it taught them a lesson about giving. God Bless America I love her dearly and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I Think I'm gonna go up there and offers this "BUM" a ride to Job Service. :bs:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe there are panhandlers who really do need the money, but I also believe there are con-artists also, a few years back there was a bum sitting on the steps of our Post office holding a sign, Vets need to live too, there were a few people who were giving him some money as they went into the post office,I didn't think too much about it until a couple days later this guy shows up in a bar a few miles away, drunk off his you know what, the bar had to call the local sheriff's dept. to get him out, like I said ,I believe there are some people who really need the money to survive, but how do you know which one it is???


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

For two years in a row I've seen the same lady working the corner around this time of year. Her sign said single mother trying to support a newborn "or something similar". My question is: After spending the whole day downtown this lady spent the whole day on this corner and for a few days, why doesn't she get a job at McDonalds or something? Obviously she has someone taking care of her kid. It's just weird that it gets overloaded around this time of year. It's a shame people prey on others weakness's.


----------

